# Free Standing Salad Bowl



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

This is a piece I made in 2004. I had to shoot it because I'm donating it to an art auction. They use the money for scholarships for music and art students. It is red maple and the bowl is about 14 to 16" and the stool about 32"


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice work , I hope it goes for good money . the kids must really like the support .


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

John that is really nice. That bowl is beautiful. Wonderful grain running through it. Great picture too, by the way!

John


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice John. Hard to believe maple has so many different looks. One of my favorite woods.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Very nice piece. well done.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

I just came back from the little village near me .One of the shops had the whole set the stool, bowl,4 small bowls and salad forks .
It was sold waiting to be picked up , For the unbelievable price of $45.00 I guss the didn't know what they had. I could not tell the wood from outside. and could not get my cheir in the shop. but it looked very nice.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Whew glad I'm not selling bowls in that area. I went to the auction today. It sold for $300. Still a little low for the work involved but in my area that's probably the going price.


----------

